# Gainesville, FL



## Eye Tyrant (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm moving back home to Florida this summer and just curious if there are any gamers there from the boards...


----------



## BluWolf (Feb 26, 2002)

I'm moving to Florida as well this summer.

Unfortunately I will be in the Sarrasotta/Tampa area rather than Gainesville. I posted an add several months ago and got little response.

Good Luck,


----------

